# Hello everyone.



## Maude (May 5, 2009)

Hello there,

 I was recommended this site by someone on the T4 forum as I am planning a road trip from Cornwall to Scotland. Was hoping to find some nice places to stay overnight in the wild. 
This site looks like it could be a great source of info and hopefully I will find some good places for myself aswell and will list them on here when I'm back.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (May 5, 2009)

*welcome*

Welcome to the wildys
We look forward to hearing about your trip

weez
Tony


----------



## barryd (May 5, 2009)

Welcome!

Once you get up north it becomes easier to wild.  Especially Scotland.  Loads of advice on here.  I can help you with the Lake district, western and eastern Scotland and the isles, especially Arran.  Have a great trip and let us know how  you get on!

Cheers
Barry


----------



## twosugars (May 6, 2009)

hi maude! most of my wilding tends to be south coast and down west.

ps. T4s rule


----------



## lenny (May 6, 2009)

Hiya Maude, you are most welcome


----------



## boblyn (May 6, 2009)

*welcome*

l o well yer on board now are you gona do a blog on yer road trip?


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 6, 2009)

*Another newbie says hello!*



Maude said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I was recommended this site by someone on the T4 forum as I am planning a road trip from Cornwall to Scotland. Was hoping to find some nice places to stay overnight in the wild.
> This site looks like it could be a great source of info and hopefully I will find some good places for myself aswell and will list them on here when I'm back.



Osiyo Maude, I'm a newbie here too. Great site! I have only been around here for a few days and they are all mad as hatters,  so I am well 'at home'. I know you will find this bunch worthwhile!  Hug's....Paol. [LaughingHeart]


----------



## tony (May 6, 2009)

paol we are as mad as hatters ? 
go boil yourself in oil !
tony


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (May 6, 2009)

LaughingHeart said:


> Osiyo Maude, I'm a newbie here too. Great site! I have only been around here for a few days and they are all mad as hatters,  so I am well 'at home'. I know you will find this bunch worthwhile!  Hug's....Paol. [LaughingHeart]



Mad? Us? What a loada turkey gobblegobble!

Welcome Maude. I have a T4 and know lots of wild corners in SW Scotland - happy to help you find good spots. Setting off for Inner Hebrides and Skye soon - maybe see you on the road!


----------



## Maude (May 6, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the replies, a real friendly bunch and all mental to boot, cool.

I haven't really worked out where we're going yet, just decided on the spur of the moment a couple of weeks ago. Missus always says she fancies going to Scotland so I booked a week off at the end of the month and said lets go, all I've planned so far is to take my bank card and some spare pants, I think that should do it .


----------



## tony (May 7, 2009)

maude you must be a bit mental yourself to have joined ?
tell the missus not to forget spare knickers.
wherever you go enjoy yourselfs
tony


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 7, 2009)

tony said:


> paol we are as mad as hatters ?
> go boil yourself in oil !
> tony



Doe's this mean I have to sit on your engine Tony?????   PAOL. [nutter]


----------



## tony (May 7, 2009)

LaughingHeart said:


> Doe's this mean I have to sit on your engine Tony?????   PAOL. [nutter]



if that's what it takes i'm sure it can be arranged.
wait until the engine gets really hot.
tony


----------

